# Wie kann ich mein Handy mit Java rooten?



## Nemo2478 (26. Aug 2019)

Hallo an allen,

kann man mit Java ein Eskalations-Exploit für Root-Rechte finden?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Xyz1 (26. Aug 2019)

Nein leider nich.


----------



## Nemo2478 (27. Aug 2019)

Hallo Tobias-nrw,




Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Nein leider nich.


Woher weißt du das? Und wenn ich das nicht mit Java finden kann, mit was dann?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## kneitzel (27. Aug 2019)

Also du hast erst einmal nicht genau spezifiziert, was Du wo und wie machen willst.

Wenn es um Desktops geht, dann ist das große Problem, dass Dein Code erst einmal in einer Java VM läuft. Somit kannst Du mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eben kein Exploit in einem Betriebssystem direkt ansteuern. Das macht eine Java Umgebung etwas sicherer. (Das ist aber nur ein minimaler Vorteil. Denn es geht ja nur um den Erstzugang zu einem System, alles andere kommt dann im Anschluss und das natürlich mit native Dingen ....)

Auf Android kann es etwas anders aussehen, denn da hast Du dies nicht mehr so mit VM. Eine Lücke in Android kann durchaus auch aus dem Java Code angesprochen werden.


----------



## kneitzel (27. Aug 2019)

Ach ja - wegen der Überschrift: Wenn es ums rooten von Geräten geht, dann hilft Google weiter. Generell sollte man sich überlegen, was man überhaupt will: Root Zugriff ist ja selten das, was man wirklich braucht. In erster Linie wollen die meisten doch das System neu flashen, d.h. der Part muss entsperrt werden. Bei Android Geräten wird man wohl fast immer auf xda Developers im Forum landen. Da findet man dann neben Anleitungen zu diversen Geräten auch die Links zu den Images und so ...


----------



## Nemo2478 (29. Aug 2019)

Hallo kneitzel,



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Eine Lücke in Android kann durchaus auch aus dem Java Code angesprochen werden.


Kann man eine Lücke in Android (fürs Rooten) mit Java finden?



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Bei Android Geräten wird man wohl fast immer auf xda Developers im Forum landen.


Ich war schon dort, aber so weit ich weiß, gibt es noch kein "Root" für mein Handy.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## kneitzel (29. Aug 2019)

Schau Dir die ganze API von Java im Detail an und versuch einfach alles, was Du irgendwie mit der API machen könntest. Versuch die verrücktesten Dinge, an die die Entwickler bei Google nicht gedacht haben. Schau Dir das Verhalten an, analysiere es im Detail.
Im Idealfall machst Du alles in einem Emulator, auf den Du dann mit Debuggern schaust, damit Du wirklich jeden kleinsten Pups von Android mitbekommst. Sehr hilfreich ist dann, dass große Teile Open Source sind.... (Ein valider Ansatz ist also auch, da anzusetzen. Findest Du Implementationen, bei denen Checks nicht ausreichend durchgeführt wurden?)
Dann bekommst Du evtl. gewisse Fehlverhalten mit. Und aus den Fehlverhalten und Deinem gewonnenen ganz tiefen Verständnis der Abläufe nutzt Du dann Kombinationen. Und so, aus einer Reihe ganz vieler kleiner, jeweils für sich uninteressante Dinge, schaffst Du dann, dass etwas passiert, dass dich weiter bringt.

Um dahin zu kommen: Erarbeite Dir einfach erst einmal die Anfänge. Lern einfache Android Applikationen zu schreiben und erarbeite Dir im Detail, was für Komponenten es alle gibt und wie das normale Zusammenspiel ist. Teste das in der Tiefe aus.
Dann schaust Du als nächstes in den Open Source Teil von Android. Dann bist Du hier DER Android Experte ... was sag ich: Weltweit! Mit dem Fachwissen wirst Du dann bestimmt auch weltweit als Experte anerkannt...

Sorry, aber Deine Erwartungshaltung war doch nicht wirklich, dass Du ein kleines Hello World Java/Android Appchen schreiben könntest und schon wäre Dein Bootloader entsperrt. Und dann mit zwei einfachen Zeilen Code mehr hast Du alle Treiber incl. Details extrahiert und du kannst ein triviales "echo ich bin cool" auf der Kommandozeile durchführen und schon hast Du ein aktuelles Android Image für Dein Gerät, das Du aufspielen kannst....
Und viele Leute, die sich seit Jahren mit sowas beschäftigen, können sowas nicht hin kriegen


----------



## Nemo2478 (29. Aug 2019)

Hallo kneitzel,



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Schau Dir die ganze API von Java im Detail an und versuch einfach alles, was Du irgendwie mit der API machen könntest. Versuch die verrücktesten Dinge, an die die Entwickler bei Google nicht gedacht haben. Schau Dir das Verhalten an, analysiere es im Detail.
> Im Idealfall machst Du alles in einem Emulator, auf den Du dann mit Debuggern schaust, damit Du wirklich jeden kleinsten Pups von Android mitbekommst. Sehr hilfreich ist dann, dass große Teile Open Source sind.... (Ein valider Ansatz ist also auch, da anzusetzen. Findest Du Implementationen, bei denen Checks nicht ausreichend durchgeführt wurden?)
> Dann bekommst Du evtl. gewisse Fehlverhalten mit. Und aus den Fehlverhalten und Deinem gewonnenen ganz tiefen Verständnis der Abläufe nutzt Du dann Kombinationen. Und so, aus einer Reihe ganz vieler kleiner, jeweils für sich uninteressante Dinge, schaffst Du dann, dass etwas passiert, dass dich weiter bringt.
> 
> ...


Hast du das wirklich ernst gemeint oder wolltest du dich über mich lustig machen?


Danke (falls dies im Ernst geschrieben wurde) und Grüße


----------



## kneitzel (29. Aug 2019)

Also der erste Teil ist ernst gemeint. So ist die Herangehensweise tatsächlich. Es geht halt darum, unerwünschtes Verhalten (Bugs) zu finden und dann auszunutzen.

Der letzte Teil bezüglich Deiner Erwartungshaltung ist nicht mehr ganz so sachlich / ernst. Wenn es mit Java einfach möglich wäre, ein System zu rooten oder so, dann würde es da ja entsprechende Lösungen geben...

Evtl. ansonsten einfach einmal nach Penetration Test oder so googlen. Da wirst Du dann bestimmt auch fündig und wirst einiges mehr finden. Aber wenn es Dir nur um Dein Smartphone geht: Such bei Google / xda und wenn es da nichts gibt, dann vergiss es einfach... Und bei zukünftigen Anschaffungen evtl. da vorab schauen, so Du die Möglichkeit haben willst.


----------



## Nemo2478 (29. Aug 2019)

Hallo kneitzel,



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> So ist die Herangehensweise tatsächlich. Es geht halt darum, unerwünschtes Verhalten (Bugs) zu finden und dann auszunutzen.


Aber selbst wenn ich mich intensiv zwei Jahre damit beschäftige, ist das keine Garantie, dass ich ein Eskalations-Exploit für Root-Rechte finden werde. Ist das nicht so?



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn es Dir nur um Dein Smartphone geht: Such bei Google / xda und wenn es da nichts gibt, dann vergiss es einfach...


Ist es dann unmöglich so ein Exploit zu finden? Wie haben es dann One Click Root geschafft?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## mrBrown (29. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Aber selbst wenn ich mich intensiv zwei Jahre damit beschäftige, ist das keine Garantie, dass ich ein Eskalations-Exploit für Root-Rechte finden werde. Ist das nicht so?


Auch 20 Jahre intensives Java-Studium sind keine Garantie, vor allem gibt es keine Garantie, weil es uU einfach gar keine nutzbare Lücke gibt 




Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Ist es dann unmöglich so ein Exploit zu finden? Wie haben es dann One Click Root geschafft?


Unmöglich nicht, sieht man ja daran, dass es welche gibt. Braucht viel Glück viel Arbeit und viel Können, wie im magischen Dreieck...


----------



## Nemo2478 (29. Aug 2019)

Hallo mrBrown,

kannst du von deinem Standpunkt aus sagen, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass eine Sicherheitslücke zu finden ist.

Aber andererseits schreibst du mir



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Unmöglich nicht


.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## mrBrown (29. Aug 2019)

Es ist nicht unmöglich, da es offensichtlich ja schon welche gefunden wurden und man Lücken nie gänzlich ausschließen kann.


Realistische Wahrscheinlichkeit für jemanden wie mich (und kneitzel und dich): 0%.


----------



## mihe7 (30. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass eine Sicherheitslücke zu finden ist.


Selbst, wenn Du eine Lücke findest, müsstest Du sie ja auch noch ausnutzen. Was an Aufwand alleine hinter einem Buffer Overflow steckt, kannst Du Dir mal unter https://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html ansehen. 

Solltest Du das selbst ausprobieren wollen: unter einem halbwegs aktuellen System mit halbwegs aktuellem Compiler funktionieren die Beispiele nicht ohne zusätzliche Compiler-Flags und ggf. Einstellung bestimmter Kernel-Optionen.


----------



## Nemo2478 (30. Aug 2019)

Hallo mrBrown,



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Realistische Wahrscheinlichkeit für jemanden wie mich (und kneitzel und dich): 0%.


Und für wen besteht die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit (und wie hoch), realistisch gesehen?


Danke und Grüße


----------



## mrBrown (30. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Und für wen besteht die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit (und wie hoch), realistisch gesehen?


Für jemanden, der sich drauf spezialisiert hat.

Wahrscheinlichkeit kannst du dir selbst ausrechnen aus: wie viele Jahre gibts Android, wie viele solcher kritischen Sicherheitslücken sind veröffentlicht, wie viele Leute beschäftigen sich damit.


----------



## kneitzel (30. Aug 2019)

Nicht mit Java, aber geht etwas in die Richtung:
https://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meld...t-boesartigen-Implants-infiziert-4510434.html 

Hier hat nach JAHREN intensiver Beobachtung, Analyse und Auswertung eine Experten-Gruppe bei Google, erst einmal nur erkannt, dass es einen Angriffsvektor gibt, der praktisch genutzt wird.


----------



## Nemo2478 (30. Aug 2019)

Hallo mrBrown,



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Für jemanden, der sich drauf spezialisiert hat.


Wenn wir uns drauf spezialisieren können, wieso soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit für uns auf 0% stehen?



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlichkeit kannst du dir selbst ausrechnen


Ich habe nicht nach einer konkreten Antwort gesucht. Mir hätte nur deine persönliche Meinung interessiert.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Xyz1 (30. Aug 2019)

Also Du kannst mit Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit * Schweregrad * Schadenshöhe quasi den aus Deiner gefundenen Lücke resultierenden Profit berechnen.

Und naja, wenn man sich nicht darauf spezialisiert hat, so ist es eben sehr unwahrscheinlich eine Lücke zu finden.


----------



## kneitzel (30. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn wir uns drauf spezialisieren können, wieso soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit für uns auf 0% stehen?


Meine Frage wäre hier: Woher will er wissen, dass einer von uns nicht bei der NSA ist oder bei einer Hackergruppe oder so?
Vielleicht bin ich der meistgesuchte Hacker des FBI und lebe seit einigen Jahren von dem Geld den ich mit einem iPhone Hack verdiene (das leider jetzt versiegen wird, weil Google meinen Hack leider gefunden hat ...) ...

Aber zu Deiner Frage: Du hast die Komplexität noch nicht durchschaut. Das ist nichts, auf das man sich mal eben so spezialisiert. Und es wurde doch etwas angedeutet: Es gibt durchaus einige Experten - aber wie viele Dinge kommen wirklich zustande? Was kommt denn so durch die Maillisten (Es gibt einige Security Listen) und was kommt an die Öffentlichkeit? Also selbst bei den Experten ist es so, dass jedes Jahr nur wenige irgend etwas finden.
(Zur Ehr-Rettung: Die haben auch andere Aufgaben. Da kommen extrem viele Optimierungen und so ... )

Also Du kannst natürlich Malen lernen. Evtl. wirst Du gut. Aber ein Rembrand wirst Du wohl nicht werden (Chance 0%).
Du kannst Musik machen. Evtl. wirst Du gut. Aber ein Mozart wirst du nur mit 0% Chance .....
Du kannst Lotto spielen. Aber Deine Chance auf den Jackpot ist 0% (ganz kleiner Rundungsfehler!)


----------



## mrBrown (30. Aug 2019)

Und das war noch nicht mal eine Lücke,


Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn wir uns drauf spezialisieren können, wieso soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit für uns auf 0% stehen?


Natürlich könnte man das, aber ich hab es nicht, genauso wie kein anderer der hier anwesenden hier darauf spezialisiert ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer von uns Astronaut ist, würde ich auch mit 0% beziffern, obwohl man das werden könnte...



Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nicht nach einer konkreten Antwort gesucht. Mir hätte nur deine persönliche Meinung interessiert.


Die Frage ist genauso sinnvoll wie wenn ich dich Frage, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass ich innerhalb der nächsten Jahre Urlaub im Weltraum mache.
Ich könnte jetzt 17%, 0% oder 0,00002188856847718581% sagen, das hat aber alles nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

Das für solche Lücken Millionenbeträge gezahlt werden, sollte eigentlich genug aussagen...


----------



## mihe7 (30. Aug 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht bin ich der meistgesuchte Hacker des FBI


 Das erklärt einiges...


----------



## Nemo2478 (31. Aug 2019)

Hallo kneitzel,



kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das ist nichts, auf das man sich mal eben so spezialisiert. Und es wurde doch etwas angedeutet: Es gibt durchaus einige Experten - aber wie viele Dinge kommen wirklich zustande? Was kommt denn so durch die Maillisten (Es gibt einige Security Listen) und was kommt an die Öffentlichkeit? Also selbst bei den Experten ist es so, dass jedes Jahr nur wenige irgend etwas finden.


Willst also damit sagen, dass das pure Wahnsinn, das die Gruppe ungenanter Täter (wovon in der Website, die du mitgeteilt hat, die Rede ist) geschafft haben nichts anderes war als reiner Zufall?




kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Aber ein Rembrand wirst Du wohl nicht werden (Chance 0%).





kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Aber ein Mozart wirst du nur mit 0% Chance .....


Und warum war es nicht für Rembrand und Mozart nicht unmöglich entsprechend ein Rembrand und ein Mozart zu sein?




mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich könnte man das, aber ich hab es nicht, genauso wie kein anderer der hier anwesenden hier darauf spezialisiert ist. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer von uns Astronaut ist, würde ich auch mit 0% beziffern, obwohl man das werden könnte...


Als ich über die Wahrscheinlichkeit gefragt habe, habe ich nicht geschreiben, ob jetzt oder in Zukunft.

Hallo mrBrown,


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das für solche Lücken Millionenbeträge gezahlt werden, sollte eigentlich genug aussagen...


Dann wundert es mich, dass ich für KingRoot absolut nichts bezahlen muss 


Grüße


----------



## mrBrown (31. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Willst also damit sagen, dass das pure Wahnsinn, das die Gruppe ungenanter Täter (wovon in der Website, die du mitgeteilt hat, die Rede ist) geschafft haben nichts anderes war als reiner Zufall?


Nicht nur Zufall  Das die Lücke mehrere Jahre offen waren, und niemand anders sie veröffentlicht hat, sagt doch recht viel aus...



Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Und warum war es nicht für Rembrand und Mozart nicht unmöglich entsprechend ein Rembrand und ein Mozart zu sein?


Glück, Talent, Arbeit, und dazu noch ein bisschen Zufall. Gibt nicht ohne Grund nicht allzu viele Rembrandts und Mozart 




Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Als ich über die Wahrscheinlichkeit gefragt habe, habe ich nicht geschreiben, ob jetzt oder in Zukunft.


Ich auch nicht, ich bleibe sowohl für jetzt als auch für die Zukunft bei 0% 



Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Dann wundert es mich, dass ich für KingRoot absolut nichts bezahlen muss


Wundert es dich auch, warum Apple bis zu 1.000.000 € für Lücken zahlt? (Was immer noch als niedrig im Vergleich zu Schwarzmarkpreisen bezeichnet wird)


----------



## kneitzel (31. Aug 2019)

Den Lotto Jackpot zu bekommen ist auch nicht unmöglich. Der wird regelmäßig vergeben. Aber dennoch ist Chance eigentlich 0.

Nur weil es passieren kann, bedeutet dies nicht, dass es ein Ziel ist, das man so angehen kann.

Ich hoffe, der Unterschied ist Dir klar.


----------



## White_Fox (31. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Als ich über die Wahrscheinlichkeit gefragt habe, habe ich nicht geschreiben, ob jetzt oder in Zukunft.


Wenn es bei dir in der Nähe eine Hochschule gibt, dann setz dich doch einfach mal in ein paar Vorlesungen rein, wo Betriebssystem u.ä. behandelt wird. Das wird dich nicht zum gefährlichen Hacker machen (könnte aber ein Anfang sein), aber es gibt dir die Möglichkeit den Aufwand für dein Vorhaben vielleicht ein kleines bisschen besser einzuschätzen.


----------



## Nemo2478 (31. Aug 2019)

Hallo mrBrown,


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Nicht nur Zufall  Das die Lücke mehrere Jahre offen waren, und niemand anders sie veröffentlicht hat, sagt doch recht viel aus...


Willst du mir dann schreiben, dass dies ein Einzelfall war, oder was?




mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch nicht, ich bleibe sowohl für jetzt als auch für die Zukunft bei 0%


Aber du hast auch mich und kneitzel miteinbezogen. Heißt dies, dass du für ihn entscheidest, ob er sich drauf spezialisieren wird oder nicht?


Hallo kneitzel,


kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Den Lotto Jackpot zu bekommen ist auch nicht unmöglich.





kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Aber dennoch ist Chance eigentlich 0.


Widersprechen sich diese Sätze nicht?




kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Nur weil es passieren kann, bedeutet dies nicht, dass es ein Ziel ist, das man so angehen kann.


Aber nur weil es passieren kann wurden Seiten wie OneClickRoot (diese hat sogar einen Live-Chat-Support) gegründet?


Grüße


----------



## mrBrown (31. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Willst du mir dann schreiben, dass dies ein Einzelfall war, oder was?


Das sollte nur ausdrücken, dass es entsprechend selten ist...

Ob es ein Einzelfall ist? Kommt drauf an, was man als Einzelfall bezeichnet, ist vom Blitz getroffen werden ein Einzelfall?



Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Aber du hast auch mich und kneitzel miteinbezogen. Heißt dies, dass du für ihn entscheidest, ob er sich drauf spezialisieren wird oder nicht?


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er sich darauf spezialisiert und solch eine Lücke entdeckt ist in den 0% enthalten 



Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Widersprechen sich diese Sätze nicht?


Naja, "eigentlich 0%" und 0,0000007% (bei 6 aus 49) ist für die meisten Menschen kein sooo großer Unterschied...


----------



## White_Fox (31. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Widersprechen sich diese Sätze nicht?


Versuche mal mehr in Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu denken als in absoluten Zahlen.

Aber letztendlich: Wenn dich das Thema so interessiert, dann stürz dich in die Materie und lerne soviel wie möglich. Das Drumherumpalaver nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß du eine Sicherheitslücke in Android findest, ist auf jeden Fall eines: Nutzlos für dein Vorhaben.


----------



## Nemo2478 (31. Aug 2019)

Hallo mrBrown,


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das sollte nur ausdrücken, dass es entsprechend selten ist...
> 
> Ob es ein Einzelfall ist? Kommt drauf an, was man als Einzelfall bezeichnet, ist vom Blitz getroffen werden ein Einzelfall?


Dann kann es nicht sein, dass so selten oder fast unmöglich ist. Es ist machbar. Warum ist KingRoot kostenlos? Warum machen sich manche YouTuber über Apple (ein Unternehmen bei der SICHERHEIT groß geschrieben werden soll) lustig und zeigen dabei wie man ein iPhone rootet? Was ist da so negativ sich so ein Ziel zu setzen. Seht ihr nicht, dass es machbar ist?



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er sich darauf spezialisiert und solch eine Lücke entdeckt ist in den 0% enthalten


Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass er ein Verwandter von dir ist oder dass er ein Freund von dir ist, den du sehr gut kennst.


Hallo White_Fox,


White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Das Drumherumpalaver nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß du eine Sicherheitslücke in Android findest, ist auf jeden Fall eines: Nutzlos für dein Vorhaben.


Wieso? Es kann mir zeigen wie ich mit der Sache vorgehen kann.


Grüße


----------



## kneitzel (31. Aug 2019)

Dann berechne doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, im Lotto zu gewinnen. Oder sich in Google.
Ist die Chance annähernd 0 oder nicht?
Und dass der Jackpot mehrfach im Jahr geknackt wird, lässt sich auch recherchieren.

Wo also bitte siehst Du den Widerspruch?

Also sorry, ich denke, die Aussagen waren deutlich, weiter vertiefen kann ich diese eigentlich leichten Aussagen nicht weiter. Du kannst Dir gerne vornehmen, was Du willst. Aber wenn es unrealistisch ist, dann wunder Dich nichts wenn es nicht klappt,

Ja, nimm Dir vor, bei der nächsten Ziehung den Jackpot zu knacken! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, aber die Chance, dass es klappen wird, ist entsprechend gering....

Und ebenso bei dem anderen Thema: statt anzufangen und gleich etwas schaffen willst, was bisher noch keiner gemacht hat (was nicht heißt, dass es nicht geht): beschäftige Dich mit der Basis. Betriebssysteme sind genannt worden, also könnte man da Vorlesungen besuchen oder z.B. von Tannenbaum das Buch (das war damals bei uns an der Uni die Bibel diesbezüglich) durchgehen. Dann kannst Du zwar dein Gerät nicht entsperren, aber du verstehst erst einmal, um was es da geht.
Dann kann man sich die spezifischen Android Grundlagen erarbeiten, also Kernel und co. Da ist sehr viel Open Source. Da wirst Du aber weniger Java brauchen... aber das ist erst einmal egal.
Evtl. besorgst Du Dir paar Geräte, die entsperrt sind, damit du da dann mit spielen kannst. Eigener Bootloader und so. Physikalisch ist das bestimmt schöner als nur im Emulator....

Durch all das bekommst du keinen Lotto Jackpot. Aber du lernst, was dahinter steckt und kannst es bewerten.

Ohne entsprechende Grundlagen ist aber auch jede Diskussion sinnlos. Selbst ich bin da kein Experte, denn ich kenne da auch nur etwas Theorie (Android Kernel kenne ich z.B. auch nicht. Die OS Ebene hat mich nach dem Studium nicht mehr interessiert und da dann den Linux Kernel nicht weiter beobachtet.) Aber wenn Du dich intensiv beschäftigst, dann kommst Du auch in ganz andere Kreise ... wer denn Android Kernel im Detail kennt, wird dann auch entsprechende Maillisten Mitlesen und so ... ggf. sogar aktiv mitarbeiten und dann die Leute kennen lernen dort ... da sind wir hier schlicht die falschen Ansprechpartner... aber die anderen bekommst Du auch nicht ohne entsprechende Grundlagen zu kennen ....


----------



## kneitzel (31. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass er ein Verwandter von dir ist oder dass er ein Freund von dir ist, den du sehr gut kennst.


Also das hat einfach nur etwas mit etwas Menschenkenntnis zu tun. Und der Tatsache, dass ich schon einige Zeit hier bin ...

Jemand, der sich auf sowas spezialisiert, der treibt sich nicht in Java Foren rum und spielt mit den Themen auf Applikationsebene .... und genau das mache ich, wurde ja erst vor kurzem hinterfragt wo ich dann kurz erläutert habe, was ich so nutze ...

Also auch ohne dass er mich gut kennt, halte ich seine Schlüsse für durchaus logisch und nachvollziehbar. (Und er liegt mit seiner Aussage zu mir auch richtig, kann ich nur bestätigen. Wobei der Low-Level Bereich auch sehr interessant ist, also Elektrotechnik und dann selbst aktiv was bauen mit Raspi und Arduino. Da habe ich einiges hier, aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit dafür... (und das wäre dann auch nicht die Tiefe der OS Entwickung und Security ... also auch nichts in die Richtung, die du bräuchtest ....)


----------



## White_Fox (31. Aug 2019)

Nur um das mal vor Augen zu führen: Der Linuxkernel hat, nach dem letzten Wikipediaeintrag, >25 Millionen Codezeilen. Schreib doch einfach mal ein sinnvolles, kleiens Programm und vergleiche die Codemenge mit dem des Linuxkernels.

Schätze doch mal selber ab wieviel Zeit du brauchst, um da wenigstens einen groben Überblick zu bekommen, um ein Gebiet eingrenzen zu können, in dem es sich lohnen könnte einen Angriffsvektor zu suchen.

Vergiss nicht: An diesem Projekt (und dem, was Android zusätzlich noch mitbringt) haben viele hundert, wenn nicht gar tausend Leute über mittlerweile mehrere Jahrzehnte gearbeitet. Geh davon aus, daß die meisten dieser Leute schlauer sind als du. Oder zumindest auf dem Gebiet BS-Entwicklung weitaus mehr Ahnung haben.


----------



## mrBrown (31. Aug 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Dann kann es nicht sein, dass so selten oder fast unmöglich ist. Es ist machbar. Warum ist KingRoot kostenlos? Warum machen sich manche YouTuber über Apple (ein Unternehmen bei der SICHERHEIT groß geschrieben werden soll) lustig und zeigen dabei wie man ein iPhone rootet? Was ist da so negativ sich so ein Ziel zu setzen. Seht ihr nicht, dass es machbar ist?


Niemand hat gesagt, dass es nicht machbar wäre...

Natürlich ist das möglich, du wirst in diese Forum vermutlich niemanden finden, der dir sagt, das Software sicher ist und keine Lücken hat. Und natürlich gibt es auch Leute, die solche Lücken finden und zur Verfügung stellen, niemand hier hat etwas anderes behauptet.

Aber es gibt eben nicht zig Lücken die einfach zu finden sind. Ich könnte dir auch ein Video drehen, wie man irgendein Handy rootet - das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, solche Lücken selbst finden zu können.



Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass er ein Verwandter von dir ist oder dass er ein Freund von dir ist, den du sehr gut kennst.


Na, das wusste ich auch noch nicht 




Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Wieso? Es kann mir zeigen wie ich mit der Sache vorgehen kann.


Keine Diskussion darüber, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass du eine Lücke findest, bringt dich ebendiesem näher.

Was dich näher bringen würde, wäre sehr umfangreiche Beschäftigung mit dem Thema an sich, und keine Diskussion mit Leuten, die selber keine Ahnung davon haben...


----------



## Nemo2478 (1. Sep 2019)

Hallo kneitzel, White_Fox und mrBrown,

ich schätze eure Antworten und euren Tipps.

Ich verstehe aber das nicht: Warum gibt es die App KingRoot? Warum gibt es das Programm TWRP? Warum gibt es die Webseite OneClickRoot?

Natürlich besteht ein Unterschied zwischen eine Lücke zu finden und über deren Verwendung ein Tutorial zu zeigen. Aber trotzdem: Es ist/sind nicht nur ein Tutorial/s übers Rooten von einem Handy mit einer bestimmten Betriebssystem-Version und einem bestimmten Model. Man muss auch hier zugeben, dass hier recht viele Lücken existieren und nicht nur eine einzige, die Gott sei Dank gefunden wurde. Wenn so ein großer Aufwand und wenn es fast unmöglich wäre, dann würde das XDA Forum etwas anders aussehen.

Schreibt mir also nicht, dass alle diese Lücke das Ergebnis des Big Bangs sind oder, dass sie durch den Zufall entstanden sind.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Keine Diskussion darüber, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass du eine Lücke findest, bringt dich ebendiesem näher.


Hat das jemand gemeint?


Grüße


----------



## kneitzel (1. Sep 2019)

Also bitte schau noch einmal, was wir wirklich geschrieben haben.

Und wenn Du Dir irgendwas anschaust, dann Versuch zu verstehen, was diese Teile machen.
Du willst Dein Gerät rooten: ist doch super, dass du da eine magische App gefunden hast, die das macht. Ich habe die auch nur in vielen tollen, vertrauenswürdigen Lokationen gefunden .... also freu Dich doch, dass es so trivial ist. Nutz es einfach und werde glücklich.... (und so wie du fest daran glauben darfst, dass du den Jackpot gewinnst, wenn du morgen einen Lottoschein abgibst, kannst du auch gerne glauben, dass es total trivial ist, Lücken zu finden und auszunutzen. (Bug Bounty Programme sind ja auch nur Märchen. Als ob es für solche Trivialitäten Geld geben würde!) Also ja: du hast uns durchschaut.

Sorry, aber was anderes fällt mir da gerade nicht zu ein. Du hast ja ganz offensichtlich nicht verstanden, was TWRP ist, du hast die Grundlagen bezüglich Aufbau von Computer Systemen nicht verstanden, daher sind die Anlaufstellen wie Source.android.com und co wohl auch noch nicht für Dich verständlich, so dass Du erkennen würdest, dass da nichts magisches bei ist.

Wir haben ansonsten tatsächlich viel über Wahrscheinlichkeiten gesagt, haben versucht, Dich auf Grundlagen hin zu weisen. Von einem Big Bang haben wir nicht geschrieben. Und die Existenz von Lücken haben wir nie bestritten und auch nichts dass diese ausgenutzt werden können.
(Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass es zu manchen Lücken Proof of Concepts gibt, wie diese ausgenutzt werden könnten ....)


----------



## Meniskusschaden (1. Sep 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Man muss auch hier zugeben, dass hier recht viele Lücken existieren und nicht nur eine einzige, die Gott sei Dank gefunden wurde. Wenn so ein großer Aufwand und wenn es fast unmöglich wäre, dann würde das XDA Forum etwas anders aussehen.


Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. Ist ja auch ein ganz offensichtliches Ergebnis der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung. Beim Lotto hat schließlich auch fast jede Woche jemand sechs Richtige. Es gibt inzwischen also ziemlich viele Lottogewinner. Folglich ist es ganz einfach, im Lotto zu gewinnen. Bei dieser fast 100-prozentigen Wahrscheinlichkeit, solltest du schnellstens ein paar Lottoscheine ausfüllen.


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Sep 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Nur um das mal vor Augen zu führen: Der Linuxkernel hat, nach dem letzten Wikipediaeintrag, >25 Millionen Codezeilen. Schreib doch einfach mal ein sinnvolles, kleiens Programm und vergleiche die Codemenge mit dem des Linuxkernels.
> 
> Schätze doch mal selber ab wieviel Zeit du brauchst, um da wenigstens einen groben Überblick zu bekommen, um ein Gebiet eingrenzen zu können, in dem es sich lohnen könnte einen Angriffsvektor zu suchen.


Also der der maßgeblich an der Entwicklung des Linuxkernels beteiligt gewesen ist hatte sehr viel Zeit, und Geduld, und Geschick... Ähnliches sollte eigentlich auch für so einen (0 day) exploit gelten: Wer sich dahingehend spezialisiert benötigt viel Zeit und Geduld... Das soll heißen es ist nicht unmöglich aber es können eben nur wenige und aus unserem "Milieu" wahrscheinlich keiner.

Hier ist etwas interessantes über Zero Day und ZETA: https://www.kaspersky.de/resource-center/definitions/zero-day-exploit


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Sep 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht. Ist ja auch ein ganz offensichtliches Ergebnis der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung. Beim Lotto hat schließlich auch fast jede Woche jemand sechs Richtige. Es gibt inzwischen also ziemlich viele Lottogewinner. Folglich ist es ganz einfach, im Lotto zu gewinnen. Bei dieser fast 100-prozentigen Wahrscheinlichkeit, solltest du schnellstens ein paar Lottoscheine ausfüllen.


Tu das besser nicht, das ist fiese paradoxe Intervention vom Meniskusschaden! 

Bearbeitung: Da würfen Sportwetten mehr Gewinn ab. Oder machs wie ich, ich spiele Profi-Schach wenn mir langweilig ist"


----------

